# Transmissions in 2014 & 2015 Cruze 2LT Automatic



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

susan james said:


> I have both a 14 & 15 Cruze 2LT. They sure drive differently.
> 
> Did Chevrolet change the transmissions from 2014 to 2015?


What differences do you notice, which year? I have the 2014 LT and although the CRUZE is pathetically slow it shifts well. You can try to 'reset' the Transmission by pulling the Battery Cable and letting the computer relearn your shifting patterns, perhaps that will help?


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

Eddy, thanks for this suggestion. I am just now getting ready to go to the Chevy dealer for an oil change & to ask them to do this. Will they have to disconnect both battery connectors?
My 14 shifts much smoother & the 15 seems just generally slower to gain power as well as slower to move through gears.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

susan james said:


> Eddy, thanks for this suggestion. I am just now getting ready to go to the Chevy dealer for an oil change & to ask them to do this. Will they have to disconnect both battery connectors?
> My 14 shifts much smoother & the 15 seems just generally slower to gain power as well as slower to move through gears.


One cable should work, you might have to reset your power window or a couple other setting and should notice over a week or so it feels a little different. Remember both Cars might be under warranty as well, perhaps it needs to be looked at for an update or problem. If you type in 'Transmission Relearn' in the Google powered searchbox you can find a bunch of other posts on this as well. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

One cable is all that's needed to break the connection. 

Electrons flow in a continuous circle from positive to device. What's left over flows back to negative and recirculates through the cells back to positive. In the automotive world.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> One cable is all that's needed to break the connection.
> 
> Electrons flow in a continuous circle from positive to device. What's left over flows back to negative and recirculates through the cells back to positive. In the automotive world.


Well according to conventional theory they do, and that's how diagrams are laid out, but in reality most involved in electronics believe electricity acts according to electron theory, which is flowing from the most negative to the most positive. Or the opposite of "common knowledge" this disparity largely has to do with the fact that current and electrical charge were discovered and defined before the discovery of the electron. ?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Notice I said AUTOMOTIVE WORLD.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

No. 14+ should have the same ECM/TCM programming. Should.

They revised software/spark plug specs every year from 11-13. 14 eventually got the programming that enabled the cars to actually run without being a complete dog on 87 octane.


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

Eddy, when you said "looked at for an update" what were you referring to?


----------

